# Seats and coolers



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

As long as the load of the seat base is equally spread across the cooler lid, then it shouldn't be a issue. The only thing that would concern me is the structural integrity of a igloo lid. Most people have seen one spread out across a highway. The lid does not have much support to sandwich a pedestal base and reinforcing underside bracket..


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Instead of a lightweight cooler like an Igloo for your seat base I'd want something a lot sturdier. I'm like many guides and use an Engel cooler (they're locally built in Jupiter...). Just as tough as a Yeti but less money since they don't spend a ton on advertising the way Yeti does....

I don't think any amount of reinforcing will be satisfactory with a relatively lightweight cooler lid and the also lightweight box it's sitting on.....


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

This igloo looks very similar to an engel or yeti, but I do not have any personal experience with it...

http://www.samsclub.com/sams/igloo-55-qt-sportsman-cooler-tan/prod16330005.ip


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

So let me get this right.... you want to have what I presume are your friends or clients in a motorized boat going over 30 knots and put them on an inexpensive piece of plastic? That's what a regular Igloo is. If you like these people even a little bit, or paying clients, spend the money on something sturdy. If they are your sworn enemies, put them on that Igloo and save some cash.

In all seriousness, I've had too many Igloo lids come off, hinges break - their cushions are horrible and don't even last a weekend of fishing. Spend the extra $$$ - you are buying a seat and a cooler, make sure it is durable so nobody gets hurt and you don't burn money replacing lids and hinges.

Get one of these before they are sued. If I was Yeti, I'd be suing right now. Even their website is a complete copy: https://www.rticcoolers.com/

Also, call Yeti. They have second hand coolers they sell at a discount if you want the name brand.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

RTIC is already being sued by them...delayed their initial shipments.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

E-Sea Rider Bean Bag !!! 

I have one for sale (I bought the wrong Color)


----------



## BMPDave2013 (Nov 12, 2013)

I have thought about a kayak seat of some sort I could mount on the Yeti but have yet to pull the trigger. I know it's not 'safe' for high speed or rough water but for the hours upon hours of floating or poling around the back country or over the flats it could give the wife a comfy seat.


----------



## fishingdave (Aug 27, 2015)

BMPDave2013 said:


> I have thought about a kayak seat of some sort I could mount on the Yeti but have yet to pull the trigger. I know it's not 'safe' for high speed or rough water but for the hours upon hours of floating or poling around the back country or over the flats it could give the wife a comfy seat.


I have this same seat in my Native Watercraft kayak, I have years of fishing in it and it is very comfy and the way it is designed would be easy to fix to a cooler even one that is not heavy duty.


----------

